# Want a lighter BOB? Fun Exercise...



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I was reading the thread about how much does your bugout bag weigh and thought about something we used to teach during a SERE course in the Army that will help illustrate how to help lighten your bag a little. I did this thread on another forum and seemed like folks had a lot of fun with it, so I'll run it by y'all too.

Some items in your BOB by their very nature, only can be used for one _*specific*_ use. But many items that are typically in a BOB can be used for many things, if you only think outside the box a little. Those things are gold and silver and diamond mines all rolled into one, because they allow you a flexibility far beyond an item that only has one use.

So here's how it works, post a picture of an item or at least say what it is, and then everyone take a shot at what other uses it has other than the obvious. Remember, shout out anything that comes to mind. This exercise is to get people to think outside of the box about things. Just because it's obvious to you, doesn't mean that it's dinged on someone else. So throw it up against the wall and see if it sticks.

Starting off...

Because I can't figure out how to get my pictures on here:

Dental floss


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Fish line or use to make a fishing lure (if you have a hook). thread for sewing or for sutures. Tie it around your finger to remember something.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Binding Fletching or heads to Arrows or Darts, Sutures, Snares for Birds or other small Animals, used as a component for a Piute dead Fall, possible fire starter, thread for sewing repairs.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

A warning/alarm trigger. Also to confuse, frighten opponents in the dark and as a garrote.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Supposedly prisoners have sawed bars with it and made rope but that probably consists of having more than you would normally in a BOB.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

All good answers everyone. Camo gets the prize for dental floss with the binding for fletching, never heard that before!

So what about this?

A small fishing net?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Add small weights on the edges and then throw it over an attacker to subdue him (or her).
Use it as a cargo net to hold down small items on a big load.
Make under garments for your girl friend.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

A can of sardines in olive oil:

Fish for bait and food

Oil for lighting a fire or cooking.

Top lid for cutting.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

RevWC said:


> A can of sardines in olive oil:
> 
> Fish for bait and food
> 
> ...


Now that is what I call original...


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hummm... Dental floss .... How about it's original purpose, clean between your teeth.

Have used to make temp shoe laces...


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

This is all about finding uses for things outside of their intended purposes. Any item that serves more than one purpose, potentially reduces the weight of you pack, without sacrificing ability to do something that you might need.

For example, I wouldn't have thought about using dental floss as an expedient shoe lace. Or using the oil in a can of sardines for cooking. You're gonna have to be creative if the SHTF, and any ideas you learn now might be golden later.

I was in the Army during the transition from C-rats to MRE's. A Vietnam era Sgt. passed on the fine art of making a pretty good meal from various C-rats combined together. From what I can tell, today's GI has continued the tradition with MRE's, all because they stray outside the box.

That's the mentality we all need to have.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't have a picture but let's try an easy one-plastic sheeting/drop cloth


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Plastic sheeting:

make a solar still
hobo style water carrier
expedient dry pack
occlusive seal for sucking chest wounds
poncho
food storage (keep it clean, keep bugs out)


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Plastic sheeting... hmmm. Weaponize a padlock you shimmed with the lid from the sardine can!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

1 spare sock.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Plastic sheeting:
Poncho
cover/wrap food in it so smells don't get out
Floor of a shelter

1 spare sock: Hmmmm tougher to do this one without putting the mind in the gutter.
Make shift wallet
Small bait storage
Carrier for small fire making tools
Tinder for a fire
Cut into small pieces for bandage/torch wrap


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Magus said:


> 1 spare sock.


You threw me with the one spare sock there, lol... I was trying to figure out how to make one spare sock with plastic sheeting! Mase92 had to wake me up.

How about a makeshift mitten for the one spare mitten in your bag?
Water filter
Throw some weight in and you'd have a decent sap
Bandage


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

How about a bandana?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

make shift carrier, dust mask, sweat band, bandage, char cloth, thread, blind fold.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> make shift carrier, dust mask, sweat band, bandage, char cloth, thread, blind fold.


Can also be used to filter water in a pinch.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

oldvet said:


> Can also be used to filter water in a pinch.


LOL yes of course, that's probably the most important out of the box use.


----------

